
Show HN: Sushi recognition with machine learning - victorleungtw
http://sushi.victorleungtw.com/
======
genbit
I put hotdog picture, It was identified as Sake :)

~~~
jibolso
I tried the same thing and got "Unagi (ウナギ / Freshwater eel / 海鰻)". I think he
needs guard against adversarial in his model.

